# Chef Tattoos



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

I wear my heart on my sleeve, literally. Going to be getting my next tattoo soon, first cooking related ink. Cooks are a strange breed and I'm a creature with a thirst and hunger for knowledge. What culinary tattoos to you have?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

None.

Most of the Chefs I know and respect don't have any either.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

None.

My _canvas_ is the plate.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

I have one cooking related tattoo, an hourglass on the inside of my right arm. High enough my sleeve protects and hides.

My first business was a pizzeria next door to a tattoo parlour, and I became friends with the guy. His wife was addicted to the hot sauce I made, and bartered me a tattoo for a batch of sauces as a Christmas present to her. 2.5 hours of my time for 2.5 of his.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

None... it's a fad, just like mohawks, muscle shirts, mustaches and mullets.  

All are easily changeable except a tatoo.

If you have to think about what you want to permanently put on your skin you probably don't really want it there ...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A tattoo is what it is ... a statement. If it makes you happy, then you're happy. NO problemmo. Many, many chefs have tattoos. Does it make them any more or less better? As chefs ... I can't see how. Are they happy ... you'd have to ask them. I really can't see any problem being happy. I know some of the big-named people on TV are somewhat proud of themselves and their tattoos. _Michael Symon_ comes to mind. 





  








th?id=H.4895185595532244&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 6, 2013








I'm not going to blow any smoke at anyone claiming that better/good/great chefs need to have any tattoos. I will though say that I don't think that there is any relationship between tattoos and skill. If you want one ... get one. If you don't want any ... don't get any.

_We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery. _


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 3, all on my right arm.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

IceMan said:


> . I will though say that I don't think that there is any relationship between tattoos and skill. If you want one ... get one. If you don't want any ... don't get any.


Makes too much sense. That the best ya got? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

±Not for nothing, but Michael simon looks like a complete moron in that picture. You know who he reminds me of?

member Schlitze from the movie "freaks"?





  








image.jpg




__
pollopicu


__
Mar 7, 2013


__
1


----------



## trissynashville (Jan 10, 2013)

I've seen cook free or die.

Tats aren't a fad that's going to fade, by the way. People said the same thing about ear piercings, women wearing pants, etc. Tats have been around for a LONG time, and have more recently gotten more popular/acceptable in western society, which is cool. 

I've known many a good chef that was heavily tatted, some of my best hires have been guys with ink. Like Iceman said, it has nothing to do with your ability to work in a kitchen.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

hey iceman great to see the black hawks on a roll.  i work the salzburg redbull ice hockey team in salzburg.  we are in the playoffs here and game 6 at home tomorow.  i can feel it.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

now i understand the handel Iceman


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

trissynashville said:


> Tats aren't a fad that's going to fade, by the way. People said the same thing about ear piercings, women wearing pants, etc. Tats have been around for a LONG time, and have more recently gotten more popular/acceptable in western society, which is cool.


No... you're right, tats have been around for a few centuries--it's just that visible tats were not socially accepted.

One of my favorite books in "the throne room" is a circa 1910 reprint of a "saloon and hotel supplies". Among the manualy operated ice cutting machine and bar mounted cigarette lighers that used gasoline and 12 volt electrical system, is, close to thirty pages of spitoon and cuspidor models. I forget which is specifically made for floors, and which is for tabletops. I'm left to assume that spitting and horking in public was socially accepted up until about the 1940's. Then again, I do know for a fact that it was socially accepted that women were incapable of voting (or holding public office, for that matter) up until the--what--1920's?

What is accepted now, might not be accepted in 10 or 20 years from now....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Actually NO, it's really got nothing to do with hockey. But I can understand why you would think that it does. _"Iceman"_ was my call-name when I was in the _NAVY_. It was, LOL, before the movie. 


kostendorf said:


> now i understand the handel Iceman





foodpump said:


> --it's just that visible tats were not socially accepted.


_"Socially accepted"_ is an interesting idea. It's accepted or not, depending on which side of the glass you are looking at it from, and the color of glass you are looking through. Because something is not acceptable to _You_, please do not think that you are speaking for all of society. Society is considerably elastic; bendy, stretchy, twisty and very flexible. The view of the world can be very different depending on from where you are looking.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IceMan said:


> ..._"Socially accepted"_ is an interesting idea. It's accepted or not, depending on which side of the glass you are looking at it from, and the color of glass you are looking through. Because something is not acceptable to _You_, please do not think that you are speaking for all of society. Society is considerably elastic; bendy, stretchy, twisty and very flexible. The view of the world can be very different depending on from where you are looking.


And in the food service game, the view of the majority of the customers sometimes overrides the views of the chef /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Who's _"majority of customers"_?!? Just because the majority of _YOUR_ customers _maybe_ don't like tattoos, and _maybe_ some other chef's customers _might not_ like them doesn't mean anything whatsoever about the majority of customers somewhere else after that. Do you _actually go out and ask_ the _majority of your customers_ what they think about tattoos ... or do you leave them be, and project _your opinion_ on what you think they will feel?!? Just maybe they really don't care a rat's tail bit about whether their chef has any body art ... and are only concerned about how good the dish is that they will hopefully be enjoying, and then paying for.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

IceMan said:


> _"Socially accepted"_ is an interesting idea. It's accepted or not, depending on which side of the glass you are looking at it from, and the color of glass you are looking through. Because something is not acceptable to _You_, please do not think that you are speaking for all of society. Society is considerably elastic; bendy, stretchy, twisty and very flexible. The view of the world can be very different depending on from where you are looking.


Mmmm.. what was the Navy's opinion of visible tats? On officers?


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

foodpump said:


> Mmmm.. what was the Navy's opinion of visible tats? On officers?


Don't know about officers, but no tattoo's on head/neck/face in the Navy.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Squirrel, 

Are you a armed forces veteran?  I don't think I could name more than a dozen guys I knew that didn't have a tattoo, officers included.  NO, I don't remember any neck or face tattoos, but lots of arms and chests.  Tattoos have nothing to do in any way with quality of work performed, or services provided.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Fair enough.  I don't think any employer--myself included--cares-or should care- about what's under normal working clothes.  It's the visible tats that are really concerning.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

foodpump said:


> Fair enough. I don't think any employer--myself included--cares-or should care- about what's under normal working clothes. It's the visible tats that are really concerning.


And they have nothing to do with cooking skills, but they MAY have a significant impact on the potential customers.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

trissynashville said:


> I've seen cook free or die.
> 
> Tats aren't a fad that's going to fade, by the way. People said the same thing about ear piercings, women wearing pants, etc. Tats have been around for a LONG time, and have more recently gotten more popular/acceptable in western society, which is cool.
> 
> I've known many a good chef that was heavily tatted, some of my best hires have been guys with ink. Like Iceman said, it has nothing to do with your ability to work in a kitchen.


Here here. Ink, tats, art, piece, etc... whatever you want to call it. Tattoos are a form of expression. MUCH like cooking. Tattoos don't make a chef, but a chef could make a pretty gnarly tattoo. IMO, as a chef, you put yourself on a plate, you put yourself on your skin. EXPRESS YOURSELF!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I think that's precisely what the problem is, people are expressing themselves a little too much. Whatever happened to decorum and modesty?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

How much $$$ have you ever collected from a _"potential customer"_? I've always been concerned with the customers in the seats. Do you advertise for these _potential customers_ with posters showing your kitchen staff having clean pasty white skin free of any tattoos ... or do you promote good food? How many people do you walk through your kitchen every shift to see that your staff doesn't have any tattoos? Do you parade your staff out during shift to show that they don't have any tattoos? Do you even have a dining room ... or do you serve everyone in the kitchen so they can see your staff? I don't know for positive sure about anyone else, but I care a lot more about putting good food on plates that come back to my kitchen empty than I do about anything else. I worry more that my kitchen staff are competently skilled than if anyone can see any tattoos. I guess I don't know my profession.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IceMan,

Yes, the customers SEE the kitchen and ALL the employees as it is open to the dining room. I cannot, nor do I want to, hide my employees in the back room.

I respect your opinion, why is it so difficult to respect mine?

I like to be able to pay my employees, that means I must address my customers' wishes and desires as they provide the money to do so.

I'm not in the business of producing good or great food, I'm in the business of getting customers to pay for the food!

Oh, forgot to point out, I did hire a cook with visible tattoos (probably as nice as any you've seen), great cook, on time, very pleasant and personable, followed orders and recipes to the tee, gross sales dropped nearly 75% to the point where I could not afford to pay him. He moved on to a job in Los Angeles and my gross came back and increased.

Was the food better after he left? Um, I don't believe so, but I could pay the bills.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

PeteMcCracken said:


> IceMan,
> 
> Yes, the customers SEE the kitchen and ALL the employees as it is open to the dining room. I cannot, nor do I want to, hide my employees in the back room.
> 
> ...


I respect Pete's position. There isn't a one-size-fits-all answer to the question of whether someone should employ an inked cook.

Ink has nothing to do with the skill of the cook, which I think Pete would agree with.

It just might not be good for business, though it could be good, or may have no impact on business either way.

Depends on the venue.

But this thread didn't start out as to whether one should get/have tattoos, or what that says about that person.

The OP already has ink, and merely asked if any of us had culinary tattoos.

Mine can be seen in my gallery. One is culinary themed.

Mike, if and when you get one come back and show it off. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pete ..._ If I was gonna respect the opinion of anyone here, it would be yours. I just disagree, and I'm stating that here in this conversation. I can't stand petty biases. I get really aggravated by completely foolish prejudices. I have very little tolerance for people making statements that suit their opinion as if they were commandments carved in stone. Maybe for them personally, in their specific situation they are, and that's just fine. Just don't try coming off as an absolute know-all, stating them here as if they are universal to our profession.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

cheflayne said:


> WOW!


You can't do that, that's Iceman's line....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Aw man, busted!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Thank You_ *FP*, for the consideration.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

The tone and rhetoric really took a turn in this thread. 

I really appreciate the passion and skill that can go in to a tattoo, but as much as you or I may enjoy ink, I have to agree with Pete.

A true professional should always look professional, television type. I've been called out to tables, guided guests who needed assistance, and seen by thousands of guests during front end work. Few kitchen staff are truly invisible, and a chef can never be.

The first impression of a 60th birthday patron and the 12 other guests they brought when they request to meet the chef is invaluable to build a customer base. - a chef runs a business that sells product. Those customers expect a clean professional . Visible tattoos still, and will always convey a message of being less approachable than one who *appears* normal.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If I may.....

Iceman....Unfortunately those "petti-biases" are still held in regard by a large majority of the population if they can take down Pete's sales by so much.

Tattoos have had a bad rap for so long with the belief that people who have them are, for whatever reason, "tainted"

and should be avoided because "... those kind of people..." are nothing but trouble.

This stereotype has been handed down from generation to generation.

Only until recently have tattoos been looked upon in a more positive light.

There will always be those that have their biases.

Location has a lot to do with it too.  

I think perhaps a tattooed person in LA would have a much better chance than say a person in downstate Indiana.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Just Jim said:


> I respect Pete's position. There isn't a one-size-fits-all answer to the question of whether someone should employ an inked cook.
> 
> Ink has nothing to do with the skill of the cook, which I think Pete would agree with.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Why does it seem that often times these boards go way off topic? Or maybe getting off topic is the purpose?? Maybe the original topic in question spurred deeper conversation. I don't know, lol, I just wanted to see some cool pieces based on our profession.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Chefross said:


> If I may.....
> 
> Iceman....Unfortunately those "petti-biases" are still held in regard by a large majority of the population if they can take down Pete's sales by so much.
> 
> ...


How does the saying go? Location, location, location.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno....

Vancouver has it's share of tat parlours, and still alot of people are wary of neck and face tats.  Then again, a lot of the gangs here (we have no shortage of them) have neck and face tats, and we won't even discuss, uh.."motorcycle enthusiasts"..

Interviewed a kid about 4 months ago, culinary graduate, maybe 6 mths working experience, couldn't have been more thatn 19 or 20.  Had a tat of a dragon on his left cheekbone, and all of his knuckles were tatooed.

Asked him conversationally about the meaning of the dragon.  Was told it was a sign of wisdom, dragons represent wisdom.  I thought to myself, "uh-huh, real wise to (deleted) your face like that"., Then asked him if he knew that, until very recently, the presence of a tat on your cheekbone almost always meant that you killed someone.

No answer....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*LOL*. This is kinda funny. It sorta contradicts whatever I have said _... but it's funny still ..._





  








Tattoo_fbf2ba_1524206.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Mar 9, 2013


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I think more and more it is something you can get away with. if you are passionate about it and the restaurant is good enough it doesnt matter. the chef/waiter we had the other day at noma had full sleves and a neck tattoo. this was the one coming to our table time after time. if people cant get beyond this you are in the wrong place. its personal choice and if people cant deal with this you need to work on a better place.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Pirate-chef said:


> I think more and more it is something you can get away with. if you are passionate about it and the restaurant is good enough it doesnt matter. the chef/waiter we had the other day at noma had full sleves and a neck tattoo. this was the one coming to our table time after time. if people cant get beyond this you are in the wrong place. its personal choice and if people cant deal with this you need to work on a better place.


Passionate about what? I'm in toatal agreement with Iceman--tats having nothing to do with how you cook, or how well you think you cook.

Here's a theoretical situation for you: Say I'm a Morman, my religion forbids me to consume coffee or tea, and I complain to you that I'm looking for a "better place" to work, simply for the fact that others don't share my belief that drinking coffee is is not acceptable.

I judge. Period. I judge if my toothbrush needs replacing, I judge that it's not safe to cross the street if I can't make eye contact with the eejit staring at his lap in his car at the intersection. I judge not to hire a waitress who states on her resume that she's 5'7" when she's clearly 5" 1"--if that.

What really goes through someone's mind to have themselves tatooed on thier neck or face? The financial aspects and the brief bout of pain? The future?


----------



## alamoelle (Mar 15, 2013)

No respected chef I ever met had one that I could see. Just make sure you can f-ing cook so that when you come into the dining room your not too embarrassed trying to be groovy while failing.


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

alamoelle said:


> No respected chef I ever met had one that I could see. Just make sure you can f-ing cook so that when you come into the dining room your not too embarrassed trying to be groovy while failing.


you should get out more. tats are cool. everyone get over it. almost sounding like the argument about powdered demi.


----------



## alamoelle (Mar 15, 2013)

I am not opposed to tats at all... In fact they are slick. My point is that if you are joe cook and your tats are in my face with food design... You better be one bad ass cook... Otherwise you are just a wanna be punk diluting my profession...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Tattoos are mirrors, for the wearer and for the observer, nothing more. They (and or lack of) are no measure of cooking talents. When I choose a restaurant to dine at, I don't care about the life choices of the chef. I am interested in the end result, to that point, of his career and craft.

I will probably never invite Marco Pierre White, the infamous _"enfant terrible_", to dine at my house, but I would still love the chance to sample his work; of yeah and I have no idea if he has tats or not.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

smork said:


> you should get out more. tats are cool. everyone get over it. almost sounding like the argument about powdered demi.


That's just it, I get out too much.

See, I know the difference between Red scorpions gang and U.N. gang tats. I kinow what H.A tats look like and know that HA members are banned from displaying them in public. Vancouver is a small city compared to major U.S. cities, but we have no shortage of gangs, or public shootings (executions). I'm gratefull for the gang tats the same way I'm grateful for skunk stripes or tiger stripes or leopard spots--it's natures way of saying saying "beware!".

But I think ther shold be a movement for the non-violent inked people to have a petition against the gangs to have thier tats removed. Gangs are infriinging on the "cool people's" rights to display a tat. You kow, get a Gov't enforced mandate to have gang membr's tats removed so the stigma won't affect any eejit who gets his neck tatooed. Hey, take the movement to the prisons too, tell 'em they have no right to tatthemsleves with horrible equipment and inks made from burnt styrofoam containers. C'mon now, assert your rights!!!'


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

alamoelle said:


> I am not opposed to tats at all... In fact they are slick. My point is that if you are joe cook and your tats are in my face with food design... You better be one bad ass cook... Otherwise you are just a wanna be punk diluting my profession...


ita


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you seen this? Some great/fun skin art. Wherever you fall on the ink/no ink discussion, there are some nice pieces out there.
[thread="74283"]Show Us Your Food Chef Themed Tattoos [/thread]


----------



## chefnicknack (Aug 13, 2013)

People should be judged by how well they can cook and how they carry themselves, not by the tattoos on their skin. We live in a era where tattoos are accepted across a lot of the country. As stated before, of course there are states and regions where they are not accepted. But that also applies to the "gang tattoos" argument. If someone has a tattoo above their neck, they should not be immediately judged and thought to be in a gang. That is unfair to anyone who may just like facial tattoos, or got a facial tattoo for a certain meaning.

We all work in an industry that is ever changing. There is a reason why tattoos are widely accepted in L.A, NYC, Seattle, etc. These are the places where most trends in food begin and are considered culinary meccas. There will always be the chefs who strongly believe in keeping "traditions" alive and those chefs are needed. But it is unfair to the up and coming generation to be forced to follow these traditions.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh-huh...

A tattoo has one, and only one purpose: To attract attention.

What's under your work clothes is none of my business.

What's on your face, neck, or hands gets my attention, and now that you have my attention, you might not like it.....


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't really care what you do to your body; it's your body. But after decades of seeing tats and their owners I have formulated the opinion that while 75% of people will claim their tatoos are "just for me- I don't care what other people think" the truth is probably that in 99.5% of the cases, the tatoo was intended to communicate something. The wearing wants attention or is trying to make some kind of statement. So it's kind of being hypocritical to clamor for attention then bitch when you get it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I was told long ago to never get a tatoo where the judge can see it. That has always struck me as sensible advice./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

foodpump said:


> Uh-huh...
> 
> A tattoo has one, and only one purpose: To attract attention.
> 
> ...





Phaedrus said:


> I don't really care what you do to your body; it's your body. But after decades of seeing tats and their owners I have formulated the opinion that while 75% of people will claim their tatoos are "just for me- I don't care what other people think" the truth is probably that in 99.5% of the cases, the tatoo was intended to communicate something. The wearing wants attention or is trying to make some kind of statement. So it's kind of being hypocritical to clamor for attention then bitch when you get it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


 I suppose one could say the same thing about haircuts.


----------



## boheme (Feb 24, 2014)

I have several Tattoos and plan on getting a few more however the important part is that you will never see one when I have my chef coat and pants on. I have worked with some of my cooks for years and none of them know I have any. I'm proud of them, but 50% of my job is going to tables and speaking with our Guests about their experience or meetings with out Clients and Rep's. As chefs we consider ourselves to be professionals, so we must then present ourselves as professionals. Sometimes I do with that I could get more on my lower arms or such. But no one with Tattoos will judge you for not having them, and many people without out them will judge you for having them. While that is unfortunate it's also the world we live in so deal with it.

That being said I really want "CHEF MARK" on my knuckles


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

cheflayne said:


> I suppose one could say the same thing about haircuts.


Hair grows back....


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

foodpump said:


> Hair grows back....


Mine grows back thinner every year./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> Mine grows back thinner every year./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Except on the places you never thought you should have hair...wtf


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine is gone. Bald as a mellon.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've had a garbage mustache since I was 4. It's still too weak now that I'm over 50. I get 5-o'clock shadow around noon.


----------



## chef konstantin (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys new here thinking of getting "LIVE TO COOK" on my right forearm in old english scrypt.

Whats everyone think? Got any ideas on a better scrypt or similar tattoo would love to hear it thanks.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

If you live to cook you will probably die of sorosis of the liver.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

beastmasterflex said:


> If you live to cook you will probably die of sorosis


Wow!!! Killed by the the first professional women's club founded in the United States. That would would be something.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Picturing Monty pythons the meaning of life right now.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

And sir Robin ran away!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

beastmasterflex said:


> Picturing Monty pythons the meaning of life right now.


You mean.....

"Just one leetle waffer-thin chocolate?"....


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Was thinking more the guy that chose execution by being chased down and smothered by topless women. Death by sorosis ...


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Im a lumberjack and im ok.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey it worked for Hoover.


----------



## gmbchef (Jan 29, 2013)

I have tons of "Chef" tattoos. All over my hands, on both arms, topside and underside. Even got one on my elbow the other day!

Oh...wait....those are burn marks.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

Funny. The stringent anti-tattoo comments are hilarious. First, some people like tattoos. That doesn't not make them capable in the kitchen. Some people cover their "canvas" from head to to with food related tattoos, but it doesn't make them perform better. I'm going to cover a crappy tattoo on the back of my neck with a collection of produce falling down my back. Why? Because I think it will be beautiful. And I cook circles around many non-tattooed co-workers...


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

Pardon grammar... Does not. DOES. NOT.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope you post a pic of that tat , if you don't mind.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

It will take some time, but I certainly will. I still haven't forgotten the pain of the original tat...


----------



## bluesmkr63 (Jun 6, 2009)

IDK I like mine.





  








Mad CHef.jpg




__
bluesmkr63


__
Apr 22, 2014


__
1


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I have that printed on a t-shirt


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah that's pretty baller.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cook for Life said:


> Funny. The stringent anti-tattoo comments are hilarious...... I'm going to cover a crappy tattoo on the back of my neck with a collection of produce falling down my back. Why? Because I think it will be beautiful. ...


Funny... Y'know just last week the corner store next to me got a fine from City Hall for not removing graffiti, so they had to act. Rather than removing the spray paint, they covered it up with more paint. Except that it didn't match the original paint job, and they only gave it one coat, so the graffiti bled through.

If it wasn't so butt-ugly, it would be--to use some one else's description--Hilarious.....


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

Tatto artists are magicians. I've seen some of the butt-ugliest work ever turned into masterpieces.

But you remind me of a graffiti story that sent me into fits of laughter, I almost wrecked my car. On my way home from work I passed this collection of "tags", one was an intentional misspelling, you know, 'cause that's what the cool taggers do, and it was meant to read the JUICE. However, this unfortunate tagger had plastered his tagger name to read "The Jews". I had the mind to follow with "The Mormons", but they tore the building down before I had the chance. 

Off topic, yes, pardon.


----------

